

The Hit Show ‘Silicon Valley’ Gets Startups Right - bdehaaff
http://blog.aha.io/index.php/the-hit-show-silicon-valley-gets-startups-right/

======
theharshbhatia
I dont think so, sometimes it definitely adds the touch of some stunts e.g in
the competition he develops an algorithm which not only overcome their
competitors but is a break through technology within a night and is able to
present it, kinda stunts. But Overall this certainly covers startup culture
perfectly.

